# Rebuilding Gravely Power Bagger



## Gundog (Apr 17, 2013)

I just did a thread on rebuilding my Gravely ZT 52 HD left side drive axle. My next project is replacing the bearings in my power bagger. 

The bearings are rusted out and froze up from numerous cleaning with my power washer over a 3 year period. This power bagger has never worked to my satisfaction so a while back I re-geared it so to speak to try and eek out a little more RPM on the impeller. I changed the diameter of a couple pulleys to increase RPM of the impeller It worked a little better not plugging as often but now I have bearing issues. 

The replacement bearings are part Peer FHS204-12 these are cheap China made bearings and can be bought on Ebay for around $10 each but while doing my search I see a greaseable bearing with a cast iron housing made by the same company so I ordered a set of the greaseable bearings. I fully expect to have to do some machine work to get this all to work but the end result will be better. After washing I will be able to grease them hopefully displacing any moisture from cleaning.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Gundog (Apr 17, 2013)

I got it done and it works I will post some pictures of the parts. I had to make a longer shaft due to moving the bearings from their original position one faced in and even though the other faced out it needed to be moved on the outside of the housing to make the grease zert accessible. Unfortunately all my pictures are too large to upload except one. The picture shows the original shaft and the longer shaft I made.


----------

